# Tac Wall



## wcaz (Jun 7, 2015)

Unfortunately installed my fare share of this bear of a product,learning something new all the time.
Anyone have the opportunity to challenge this forbidden product? I've changed adhesives (with great success) and install techniques if anyone dares to take this monster on,every bit of info on this stuff helps.


----------

